

Interview with nanotube, founder of the Bitcoin-OTC, IRC's Marketplace - rasengan
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2012/03/interview-with-nanotube-founder-of-the-bitcoin-otc-ircs-marketplace-on-bitcoin-multisigs-and-security/

======
